# Ariens electrical connection help



## paulmv17 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just picked up a 1332pro with electric chute. I have to replace the motor but the previous owner cut the plug off for what ever reason. I have a new motor but cannot plug it in. 

Can anyone help me identify this plug? This is a picture of what I need I found on the internet, but there was no information on it.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I know on the MTD's with electric chute, the connector is the same as a power window connector for GM vehicles.I picked up an MTD with a bad chute motor and found that a left front power window motor on a Chevy Venture fits. The only modifications is grinding off a rib. I bought a Dorman, brand and it was $32 @ Rockauto. The MTD replacement was anywhere from $235 to $300.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

paulmv17 said:


> I just picked up a 1332pro with electric chute. I have to replace the motor but the previous owner cut the plug off for what ever reason. I have a new motor but cannot plug it in.
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this plug? This is a picture of what I need I found on the internet, but there was no information on it.


I can't get your pics any bigger but that's GM plug. Very common. Should be able to get it from dealer or any recycling yard. They'll probably give it to you.


----------



## paulmv17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys

I'll give the GM dealer and junk yard a try. Not sure what I did with the pictures but here's a better pic


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's called a Weatherpack connector.

36: 20: Delphi Connection Systems | Delphi Packard | Waytek, Inc.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

paulmv17 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'll give the GM dealer and junk yard a try. Not sure what I did with the pictures but here's a better pic


Hmmm. Now that I see it better it does *n o t *look like gm stuff. My bad. I was a gm tech in the early days of on board computers. They had round connectors. I think they still do. But, I'm almost positive if you try a junk yard or even a parts store you can find something.
*Maybe try googling different manufacturers images such as Toyota, ford etc. You may find a match. If it were mine I'd go somewhere and get both male and female ends and solder them on using shrink tubing. Use the weatherpack connectors due to the harsh conditions.*


----------



## paulmv17 (Nov 30, 2014)

I actually just found one on ebay, it is in fact a GM window motor plug. I just cross referenced the part number on my chute motor on Rock Auto and it is an exact match for a window motor, Like Motor City said earlier. At least now I know I can get a replacement Dorman motor for short money.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I believe that is whats known as a metri-pack sealed connector. And they come in various shapes, sizes, and number of connections.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Good deal. You're on your way!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 28993
The part number on the Dorman I ordered is 742119. They have a lifetime warranty. Mine's suppose to be here Thursday. You will also have to tap the mounting holes, they are un-threaded.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

My motor showed up today.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's see that puppy installed


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here it is, installed. I'll do a complete new thread of the installation. Lets just say, a die grinder is needed!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice clean install


----------



## paulmv17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting that picture, I was wondering if the gear was going to face up or down. I just got my motor today along with the new plug. Once I figure out which wire is left and right it should go together pretty easy.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I had to grind the ribs that support the shaft housing. If you see in the first picture the motor will not seat properly in the bracket, unles you grind the ribs off. Mine still didn't seat flush on the bracket, so I put a washer between the motor and the bracket. And it needs to be down as much as possible. Mine was hitting the chute fasteners when I rotated the chute. So I needed to remove more of the ribs to get enough clearance to rotate freely.. I also had to tap 2 of the holes to 5/16-18 thread.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not trying to armchair QB'ing you, but would have the motor on the new one, fit the old housing?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

As you can see in picture #2 the black seal on the drive side was shot. Plus I don't want to risk water intrusion by breaking it open and swapping parts. It was 20 min with the die grinder, to remove the ribs, anyway.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

paulmv17 said:


> I actually just found one on ebay, it is in fact a GM window motor plug. I just cross referenced the part number on my chute motor on Rock Auto and it is an exact match for a window motor, Like Motor City said earlier. At least now I know I can get a replacement Dorman motor for short money.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys


What is the part number on your chute motor?


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Good pics & explanations. 
Now the question is, can we retrofit another Ariens by buying the mounting bracket(s) (source?), the Dorman motor and adding some wiring & a switch? Would also need to have the right alternator equipped motor or use a battery.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have seen, blue Hondas (normally red), Red Yamahas (normally blue), but never a _*green ariens*_. When and where did they make them?, I thought they were only orange colored.

I meant _*green Ariens :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
*_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> What is the part number on your chute motor?


It was a Dorman #742119. https://www.google.com/#q=742119


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> I have seen, blue Hondas (normally red), Red Yamahas (normally blue), but never a _*green ariens*_. When and where did they make them?, I thought they were only orange colored.
> 
> I meant _*green Ariens :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
> *_


Ariens made blowers for John Deere back in the day. If you look closely in one of the pictures, you can make out part of the John Deere logo.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Ariens made blowers for John Deere back in the day. If you look closely in one of the pictures, you can make out part of the John Deere logo.


So, it actually is a JD, not an Ariens. Then it makes sense for it to be green.
:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------

